# Murphy



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice Mike.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I used to breed and train blueticks coonhounds and that is the biggest coonhound I have ever seen in my life!  Very pretty dogs! Throw the cat outside! 

-Dan


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Some years ago I had a neighbor who had two dogs and a cat. The cat was emaciated. The dogs wouldn’t allow it to get to its food bowl. They kept it on the run. One day I saw the cat sleeping in the grass and the dogs sleeping across the yard. I asked the neighbor why the dogs weren’t chasing the cat. He said, ‘The dogs finally cornered it and it had to fight for its life. They won’t go near it anymore.’


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful. Murphy is sure a big boy. Our cat always wanted to be friends with our dog and he would not give him the time of day. Now we have a new dog and he is madly in love with that cat.... but the cat will not give him the time of day. Sigh. No bee stings for them either...


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

That dog must be at least 1/4 elephant. That is huge!:lpf:


----------



## THALL (Apr 6, 2010)

Sugar hounds!


----------

